# fly fishing techniques?



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm not new to fly fishing but still horrible at it.

any techniques or help would be great, videos?

I like to fish for snook, trout, tarpon, and reds.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Stand in front of a mirror and repeat, "I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and, doggonit, people like me!"  

That and keep your elbow in.  

Can you video yourself and see if you look like what you think you look like? Then compare it to what you see on the youtube videos.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I bought that big Lefty Kreh book about casting and it did really help, from where I have read up to.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Practice, practice, practice......out on the water. Casting the fly rod is one thing..."fishing" the fly rod is another. Might as well practice both at the same time.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I would suggest get a lesson or join a flyfishing club. It's like golf, if you teach yourself, it's gonna be ugly.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I like every suggestion, particularly the part about "fish more".... It's also very helpful to have someone, fishing partner or whoever, that also fly fishes and can tell you what they're seeing...

At the start of many days my fly anglers rarely have their timing down... the next thing that happens is you try to overcome those not so good casts with arm strength and things don't get better. Having someone spot you and tell you what exactly isn't happening is very handy.

As that famous guy Lefty once said, "God won't let that fly line go forward until it's gone all the way back..." A small bit of coaching by someone that also uses a fly rod is just the ticket when things aren't going the way you want them to...


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

I was having some problems with bad habits in my casting so I went to the local fly shop and with the help of the owner I got them striaghtened out, now i feel like I cast alot better, like said before, timing seems to be most people's problem


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The biggest issue I had was straightened out by the guys at the shop in Titusville a long time ago. #1 was to take the wrist movement out of it, and pretend like your painting a ceiling. That and get the timing on the double haul. Lots of people will rush everything and not let the rod load.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

flyfishing for dummies was a really good read it really dumbs the technique down for a novice and after i read and understood it it doubled my casting distance and yes getting the double hauls timing down pat is where ALL your distance is


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

Lefty Kreh's DVD Lefty Kreh on Fly Casting is a good place to start.


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

try not to do too much at once. 
i have clients that try to get out there and double haul right off the bat. first, try to get your timing down, try to make tight loops, try to not use your wrist, try to get the leader to turn over, and the fly to hit the water softly... 

first worry about the "speed up and stop". 

try to keep your elbow tucked. try to keep your forearm one with the butt of the rod--think of it as an extension of the rod butt.

then, worry about hauling, and do them one at a time--not both at once. 

a good book, written in layman's terms, is "advanced saltwater techniques" by lefty kreh. paperback, it's probably less than ten bucks. 

have fun.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Listen to the guys that said to go take lessons. That is the best advice. You can watch all the videos and read all the books you want. And that is still worth doing. But it is too hard to dissect what your root issues are with casting by yourself. You need somebody who is a trained casting instructor and they will have you doing it correctly in a very short time.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

X2 on LESSONS and practice everyday if possible for 15-20min this will get you on the right track.


----------



## Andrewp (Jul 23, 2010)

Another thing that will hold you back: taking a spinning rod with you "just in case" .... 

Leave the "crutch" at home, dedicate yourself to just using the flyrod. Take a lesson, read a book or watch a DVD, but when you are out there, just have the flyrod and nothing else to "fall back" to .........

Otherwise there will be too big a temptation to bail if you get a little frustrated .......

AP


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I undestand what AP is saying but I think I disagree. When the conditions go poor for flyfishing (as in a lot of wind) those are no conditions to try and learn in. You will get frustrated to the point of making more and more mistakes. Put the flyrod down before you get to that point.

Learn how to flyfish in decent conditions. WHEN you can do it on fairly calm days then push yourself to get good enough to fly cast in tougher conditions.

IMHO


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> I undestand what AP is saying but I think I disagree...IMHO


Sink or swim! Watch all the DVD's you want but, you won't learn to cast in wind if there is NO wind.

Not trying to be harsh but... Don't bring a crutch. Get out in the wind. But, ALWAYS wear eye protection and maybe a helmet.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Regarding wind and casting I would make it a point to get outside and practice in the yard when it was windy. This will help your casting and give you confidence when on the water and the wind comes up. Also don't know what rod your casting but maybe having a 9wt on the boat along with your 7 or 8wt will give you a little extra when the wind picks up.


----------



## kylepyro (Oct 27, 2010)

> > I undestand what AP is saying but I think I disagree...IMHO
> 
> 
> Sink or swim! Watch all the DVD's you want but, you won't learn to cast in wind if there is NO wind.
> ...



Carbon fiber boxer shorts to keep that meat whistle from taking a chunk out of your backsides is a good idea too! ;D


----------



## blackwell (Feb 20, 2011)

Concur with lessons if you can afford and have a reputable person to take them from. Secondary to that, get with some of your local flychuckers and practice with them.  I live in St Marys Ga, at the GA/FL border.  Email me if you are close. 

I learned from a 62 year old lady in Groton CT, nicknamed the "River Rat".  She was an amazing teacher and very unorthodox in her ways, but very effective for me. I practiced with LEFTY at the CT/RI fly club casting clinic, but River Rat taught me much more.


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

regarding wind, i say ignore it. that is to say, if you can make tight loops, you will not really care about the wind. if you can make fast, tight loops, you can always figure out a way to fish. and having a strong backhand (especially sight fishing) is imperative.


----------



## phwhite101 (Mar 3, 2010)

Firefly touched on a good idea. Find the flyfishing club closest to you and join it. Most members will give you all the advise you want (and some that you don't). Most clubs sponsor club clinics and have guest speakers come in for demonstrations. Larry Dahlberg taught me how to cast years ago (video, not in person) but I always seem to pick up something new when I get out with a guide. I always take 5 or 6 rods with me when I fish just to mix it up and to be prepaired for changing conditions. I know plenty of expert fly casters myself included that will cast a spinning rod a few times to mix up the stroke to prevent tendionitis and cramp then go back to the fly rod and the loops always seem tighter.

Firefly, I'm a CTRI guy but I don't know the young lady you refer to, must be before my time.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

http://www.flyfishjax.com/castinglessons.pdf

Go to this page then follow the links here these virtual directions seemed to be helpful to me


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I stumbled onto this video a while ago and found it helpful learning the double haul. Mel Krieger, he was a funny f-er!. But made it simple.
There are others along the same line if you look around on the youtube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcE-9WPuZ04


----------



## markhalvorsen2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Golden.

http://www.blackflyoutfitters.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=187_273&products_id=3880


----------

